# Married to girl whom I dont love



## akshatj777 (Jun 17, 2021)

In india the culture is totally different . Here parents force you to marry with someone whom you dont know . My wife I say is a very simple girl ane loves me a lot . But she don't want to achieve anything in her life . I am a very descent guy too who never want to hurt someone . I never wanted to marry her but my parents forced me as I dont feel any support from her . But there was a girl who was in my office who also used to give me a lot of importance . I never thought I had any relationship with her but she was just an office mate cum friend from me . She use to support me in every way either in office or in hard time . But my wife is so dull and she is not confident in any task and I dont feel her useful to me . I had faced a lot of depression and anxiety from last 2 years and just want to connect to that office girl. I dont have any emotion for my wife and I just dont want to live . I just think of sucide and not getting any mental strength


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Since you capitulated to the pressure in your culture for an arranged marriage, the first step is to decide whether you are willing to resist that pressure and divorce your wife. If not, you need to work on finding a way to like your wife. If so, you need to divorce your wife and pursue a relationship of your choosing. Just don't let your wife get pregnant.


----------



## Emily Bronte (Mar 21, 2021)

akshatj777 said:


> In india the culture is totally different . Here parents force you to marry with someone whom you dont know . My wife I say is a very simple girl ane loves me a lot . But she don't want to achieve anything in her life . I am a very descent guy too who never want to hurt someone . I never wanted to marry her but my parents forced me as I dont feel any support from her . But there was a girl who was in my office who also used to give me a lot of importance . I never thought I had any relationship with her but she was just an office mate cum friend from me . She use to support me in every way either in office or in hard time . But my wife is so dull and she is not confident in any task and I dont feel her useful to me . I had faced a lot of depression and anxiety from last 2 years and just want to connect to that office girl. I dont have any emotion for my wife and I just dont want to live . I just think of sucide and not getting any mental strength


What's the worst thing that could happen if you divorce her? Sometimes, when you accept the worst possible scenario, feeling you are Ok with it, you can change your life. Think about it!
You won't last much with your wife, that's for sure, the question is - is it worth wasting indefinite time while waiting for the inevitable end?


----------



## spoink47 (Jun 20, 2021)

Sfort said:


> Since you capitulated to the pressure in your culture for an arranged marriage, the first step is to decide whether you are willing to resist that pressure and divorce your wife. If not, you need to work on finding a way to like your wife. If so, you need to divorce your wife and pursue a relationship of your choosing. Just don't let your wife get pregnant.


That is really good advice. You should stick to it.
I would if I were you


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Suicide & cheating are not the answers. 

Have you tried asking your wife what she wants out of life / marriage? How have you encouraged her to be more dynamic. She was probably raised to think marriage to the guy her family picked was the ultimate achievement & she wasn't allowed to dream beyond that so if you don't want a divorce try empowering her. See if that gets you anywhere.


----------

